# JANUARY PHOTO CHALLENGE



## clare

Has anyone out there a good idea for the January photo challenge? I don't want to become Mrs Bossy boots and take it over each month,I'm sure someone has a great idea!!


----------



## Kathie

Gigi, somehow I don't think anyone minds if you take over the job!!! Maybe Havs being lazy like their owners - we could get lots of those shots......lol


----------



## Suzi

I was thinking the same thing about being lazy. Maybe pictures of our Havanese sleeping. It is easy to take a picture of them sleeping


----------



## clare

Okay, lets go with, lazy days relaxing after all the festivities, it's very tiring being the life and soul of the party!


----------



## clare

JANUARY 2011 FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE. Relaxing tired happy havs after all the exhaustion of the festivities,not too mention the over indulgence, and having to entertain the entire family with clever and funny tricks!! Time for a nap.so snap away, while the babies snooze.


----------



## Laurief

Here is Miss Laila crashed...


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my goodness Laurie I just want to rub that little belly.......she is soooo cute. I have a pic of Betzie sleeping like that and I love it.


----------



## Thumper

Clare,
You are totally welcome to take over the photo of the month challenges, in fact, early on when all the changes were going on, Geri and I were trying to find someone to do it, but didn't get many bites on the offer. But if you want the title, its yours, girl! 

That picture is freaking precious and that theme is so appropriate, I swear, DH and I have both been talking about how 'cooked' we are after the holidays, we have a big family and self employed and some days are utterly exhausting.

I do have a very recent picture of Gucci, which is actually after a holiday party we had at my house, she's sleeping in one of my sewing/office chairs, its a leather chair (its sort of hard looking at the picture) She's totally sacked out..lol

Kinda like I feel this morning, only I have to pour coffee into my veins and get crackin' I have tons of work to do today, lol....I'm quite jealous of this picture:

Ended up adding the one of me working and her (my helpful assistant) not even waking up for the photo shoot. (My sewing room is usually not that messy but holidays are crazy (note that I am in my pajamas, or don't note it...ound

Kara


----------



## Suzi

Kara I think that is the first picture I have seen of you !  what do you sew?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

This photo was taken in October and I may have already posted it on the forum somewhere as it is in my 'resized folder', but I love this one of Augie's sweet face when he is sacked out.


----------



## Paige

These were taken the other day, they were up on the couch with me. Preston is cuddling up to Simon, it was sooo sweet.


----------



## Kathie

I love all these sleeping babies!

Linda, that is great close-up of Augie! I need to get busy and find one - there should be plenty since that's how Abby spends 90% of her time - the other 10% begging......lol


----------



## Julie

Cute photos! Keep them coming! :cheer2:


----------



## clare

Nellie and Teddie,having a head to head sleep off!
And Nellie making herself at home, shortly after she arrived. Dizzie must have been totally knackered to let Nellie snuggle up to him like that,he wasn't over impressed by her to begin with!


----------



## clare

Thumper said:


> Clare,
> You are totally welcome to take over the photo of the month challenges, in fact, early on when all the changes were going on, Geri and I were trying to find someone to do it, but didn't get many bites on the offer. But if you want the title, its yours, girl!
> 
> That picture is freaking precious and that theme is so appropriate, I swear, DH and I have both been talking about how 'cooked' we are after the holidays, we have a big family and self employed and some days are utterly exhausting.
> 
> I do have a very recent picture of Gucci, which is actually after a holiday party we had at my house, she's sleeping in one of my sewing/office chairs, its a leather chair (its sort of hard looking at the picture) She's totally sacked out..lol
> 
> Kinda like I feel this morning, only I have to pour coffee into my veins and get crackin' I have tons of work to do today, lol....I'm quite jealous of this picture:
> 
> Ended up adding the one of me working and her (my helpful assistant) not even waking up for the photo shoot. (My sewing room is usually not that messy but holidays are crazy (note that I am in my pajamas, or don't note it...ound
> 
> Kara


 Okay Karan it will be an honour to take over the Fun Photo Challenge. I shall have to put on my thinking cap to come up with some in genius ideas for all our fabulous photographs!And to show off our beautiful Havs.


----------



## davetgabby

here's one of almost everyone being lazy. This is Gwen with Molly and in the background is Molly's best friend our hunting friend's dog named Sport. And Cuddles (black dog on friends' lap) is also sleeping . Three sleeping dogs. LOL


----------



## clare

Oh, would never have guessed those are your pyjamas! I like nothing better than chilling out in mine or in my dressing gown.


----------



## davetgabby

clare said:


> Oh, would never have guessed those are your pyjamas! I like nothing better than chilling out in mine or in my dressing gown.


LoL Clare , that's not me, I'm taking the pic.


----------



## dodrop82

Yogi snugglin' Daddy's foot and her new reindeer...she didn't make it til midnight.


----------



## whimsy

Great pictures everyone! I love all these sweet little faces sleeping! Makes you just want to curl up next to them and snuggle! It makes me yawn just looking at them.LOL
I have tons of pictures of Whimsy sleeping...I have posted the second one before...it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Ninja

I love this!! I just took one of Ninja sleeping in the hallway today and I thought it was sooo funny the way he was laying lol


----------



## Thumper

Suzi said:


> Kara I think that is the first picture I have seen of you !  what do you sew?


ah a bad picture at that, lol I sew anything and everything but mostly (lately) bags...and some dresses or skirts if I have time to work them in. The kids want me to make them swimsuits and there are always the 'alteration' and 'fixing' things that the friends and family bring over.

Its kinda funny to be the 'sewer' of the family, invite someone over for dinner and they bring their pants to be hemmed and the holes sewn up in their favorite shirts, lol.. I love sewing, though.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

clare said:


> Okay Karan it will be an honour to take over the Fun Photo Challenge. I shall have to put on my thinking cap to come up with some in genius ideas for all our fabulous photographs!And to show off our beautiful Havs.


Awesome!!:whoo:


----------



## Suzi

Thumper said:


> ah a bad picture at that, lol I sew anything and everything but mostly (lately) bags...and some dresses or skirts if I have time to work them in. The kids want me to make them swimsuits and there are always the 'alteration' and 'fixing' things that the friends and family bring over.
> 
> Its kinda funny to be the 'sewer' of the family, invite someone over for dinner and they bring their pants to be hemmed and the holes sewn up in their favorite shirts, lol.. I love sewing, though.
> 
> Kara


 That is not a bad picture at all! I had you as dark hair I have no idea why


----------



## TrishK

Sammy likes to put his nose under blankets to keep warm. It's very cute. Of course I covered him up, but he did burrow his nose down himself.


----------



## Kathie

That is just precious! But my favorite is still the one with Billy - they look so sweet and content together!


----------



## KSC

Kipling loves his bean bag chair









And then there's lounging with his brother on New Year's Eve


----------



## TrishK

Kathie said:


> That is just precious! But my favorite is still the one with Billy - they look so sweet and content together!


Thank you. Yes, I agree. It's amazing what a difference in the psyche of a 13-year-old a little fur ball can make.


----------



## irnfit

Kodi in dreamland.


----------



## TilliesMom

okay, I don't know if these totally count, since she is more "passed out" as opposed to "sleeping" since I just took these pics tonight... buttttttttt, here they are... her eyes just don't look right... like hair is missing and they are all black, her skin is pink!? I'm hoping it's like black circles around our eyes when we've been through a lot... I'll probably get some better pictures over the next few days...


----------



## miko

Allspice passed out on the sofa









Allspice and Cinnamon passed out in their crate









Cinnamon before he passed out









Both are foster puppies from HALO


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The puppies sleepy pictures are adorable. I coo over them like their human babies (maybe more). So cute. Here are two pictures of Misty a back sleeper and Yogi who sleeps with his tongue out also when he is learning something new his tongue is just like this when he looks at me.


----------



## whimsy

these are all so so precious!


----------



## clare

Oh I love these sleepy pics! The Champagne colour Havs seem to be taking over the sleepy photo shoot! are they particularly lazy?


----------



## CacheHavs

Here is an older picture of my girl Shiraz when I was grooming her and putting her bands in she fell fast asleep and never even knew that I had left to get the camera


----------



## CacheHavs

this is one of my puppy boys that is now 3 years old, but I so loved this picture of him sleeping


----------



## clare

Shiraz looks amazing, and that little pup blends in with his bed!


----------



## Jérôme

Here are Artus and Cisco relaxing


----------



## Laurief

Here is an oldie - but goodie of Lily and Lexi.
Some of old timers have seen this before, but it is one of my favorite pictures.


----------



## Laurief

I grabbed the wrong attachment - here it is larger.


----------



## Suzi

*The sweet sisters*


----------



## Suzi

Good thing I just took those pictures just noticed that back of my barricade has lead Better fix that!


----------



## clare

Oh what adorable sisters! I love their stars and moon blanket, have they run each other ragged?


----------



## Suzi

Yes they play hard and sleep


----------



## motherslittlehelper

How sweet is THAT??!!


----------



## whimsy

how cute!!!!!


----------



## kudo2u

Bandit doesn't quite get it....


----------



## clare

Bandit needs a bigger basket to accommodate his head![It's all those brains!]


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

This is such a cute thread!!!! They're like furry children. Too cute Bandit's head out of the basket.


----------



## Cherin36

Bandit is hilarious! Great picture!


----------



## Thumper

Ohhh..I heart this thread so much! Tooo cute.

Kara


----------



## Kathie

*Let Sleeping Dogs lie!*

A couple of Abby sleeping.


----------



## shimpli

Ache exhausted after the trip to Puerto Rico...


----------



## TrishK

Ache almost needs a 'this side up' sticker in the first picture...you really gotta look for a moment to see which end has the head ....ound:
very cute


----------



## LeighaMason

*Sugarbaby*

Here is some pics of Sugarbaby sleeping.


----------



## Suzi

They all look so at peace. Sugar Baby I think your name fits you perfectly


----------



## clare

Sugar baby is sugar sweet!


----------



## whimsy

awww I just love all these sleeping cuties!!


----------



## Kathie

They all look so sweet sleeping peacefully!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Well, Augie opened his eyes when I took this photo. But do any of your guys/gals do this? He likes to sleep so that part of his body is under the edge of the couch. One of his favorite spots.


----------



## Suzi

Oh Maddie want's to lay down next to Augie she did not know he has so many curls:yawn:


----------



## krandall

Well, it's Sunday evening and the roast is in the oven... I finally had time to sit down and find recent "sleeping Kodi shots". 

The first is of my son and Kodi asleep in the car on the way home from a camping trip. The second is a very common place for him to sleep. My son never folds the blanket we cover his bird with at night, and now Kodi has decided that it's HIS blanket during the daytime! He really was asleep until I got the camera out... then I got the one-eye look just to check up on me!


----------



## Suzi

Kodi and you son must have a good bond. I hope your bird got another blanket!


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> Kodi and you son must have a good bond. I hope your bird got another blanket!


Kodi loves everyone! And he only gets Sunny's blanket during the day. At night the blanket goes on Sunny's cage, and Kodi has his own cozy bed.<g>


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Linda my Yogi does that at night close to the edge of the bed really cute! Karen, I believe you they are so sensitive to our every move. It's so cute him opening the one eye.


----------



## dodrop82

Now I gotta know what kinda bird! And I need bird pictures! I've always wanted an African Grey! Prolly won't ever happen at this point. They live alot longer then I got left....


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Robbie, yes it is cute, but a bit scary too cuz I have nearly stepped on him, not realizing he is there!

Karen, I'm curious about what kind of bird too. Cuz I have three. Two cockatiels and a red-bellied parrot. If I had it to do over, I would not have them because they no doubt will outlive me. My red-bellied parrot, although not on the level of an African Grey for talking ability, etc, is a character. We don't cover them at night, but he lets us know when it his bedtime by saying 'night-night' over and over until we turn the light off and shut the door to their room.


----------



## Ninja

All these photos are great!! More please :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

Sunny is a Green Rumped Parrotlet. Their closest relatives Other than the other S.A. parrotlets) are Amazon parrots, but they are only about 6" long. (although she think's she's much bigger... anyone who doubts the bird/dinosaur connection HASN'T lived with a parrot!!!:biggrin1 She doesn't talk, though I guess some (mostly males) do. We've decided that she COULD talk, but chooses not to because she's got us well enough trained as is. Why learn OUR language?:biggrin1: She's fully flighted, and spends a good part of each day loose, and spends at least some of the time terrorizing the cat.

We've had her for over 6 years now, and she's very much part of the family. Sort of like the dog, the initial purchase can't TOUCH what you spend on one of these guy in food, toys, HUGE powder coated cage, play stands... If we only knew!

For good or for bad, they are not as long lived as the big parrots. We've been told that a 20 year old Green Rump has reached a ripe old age.


----------



## krandall

Oh, here's another cute one of her as a baby... she doesn't do this any more, but this was her favorite sleeping spot on her play stand by my desk when she was young.


----------



## krandall

dodrop82 said:


> Now I gotta know what kinda bird! And I need bird pictures! I've always wanted an African Grey! Prolly won't ever happen at this point. They live alot longer then I got left....


Big parrots scare me. I was always a canary person before my son got Sunny. She bites hard enough when she doesn't get her way.<g> I've gotten VERY fond of her though... there may be a "custody battle" when my son gets old enough to leave home!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Cute, Karen! I have always heard that the parrotlets have BIG attitudes, that they have no clue they are such small birds. Our birds are full flighted as well. It gets a little crazy at times as they screech through the house. Here is a picture of Gabe, the red belly. I think I posted it one other time on here somewhere. Lengthwise, he is probably about the same length as a cockatiel. He has a much sturdier, heavier body. His beak is very sharp - ask my husband - Ha.


----------



## krandall

He's GORGEOUS!!! I don't think I've ever seen one of those before. Where are they from? Are they Amazon parrots?

As I said, I'm afraid of those big beaks!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Gabe says 'thank you'! They are from Africa; supposedly the African parrots are 'quieter' than the South American parrots. When I said he was probably about the length of a cockatiel, most of that length is body, whereas the cockatiel has quite a long tail. The Senegal, Meyers and brown head are in his family - Poicephalus. Yes, his beak is QUITE sharp. When he is nearby, one needs to be aware of him, as he can catch a person off guard and he will nip. The cockatiels have also learned not to invade his 'space'. He has quite a personality - says 'come here', where's Gabe, where's Sammy (cockatiel), peekaboo (when I ask him 'where's Gabe), here kitty kitty, see ya later (when he hears me getting ready to leave), night-night, and mimics all kinds of sounds - car beeper, microwave, phone, creaking doors, etc. Oh, and he laughs when he hears us laughing at something on TV.


----------



## dodrop82

Gorgeous birds, Girls! What fun! I'm sorry I missed out on that experience! I did have a parakeet when I was a youngster, given to me by an elderly neighbor of my Grandma. It didn't live very long after I got it. Then I bought my kids a bird when they were young. I think that bird only lived a week or two. Not good luck with my birds! My Grandma had canarys. I don't remember them, just know cause Mom told me.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Gabe says 'thank you'! They are from Africa; supposedly the African parrots are 'quieter' than the South American parrots. When I said he was probably about the length of a cockatiel, most of that length is body, whereas the cockatiel has quite a long tail. The Senegal, Meyers and brown head are in his family - Poicephalus. Yes, his beak is QUITE sharp. When he is nearby, one needs to be aware of him, as he can catch a person off guard and he will nip. The cockatiels have also learned not to invade his 'space'. He has quite a personality - says 'come here', where's Gabe, where's Sammy (cockatiel), peekaboo (when I ask him 'where's Gabe), here kitty kitty, see ya later (when he hears me getting ready to leave), night-night, and mimics all kinds of sounds - car beeper, microwave, phone, creaking doors, etc. Oh, and he laughs when he hears us laughing at something on TV.


He sounds really cute! (though if he's as long a a cockatiel WITH tail, he's a pretty big bird!!!) Can you handle him sometimes? And how do you know when he'll let you handle him and when you have to watch out for him?

I'd love it if Sunny talked, but she's pretty cute anyway. I've heard that in general, hens are less likely to be good talkers no matter what kind of parrot you're dealing with.


----------



## krandall

dodrop82 said:


> Gorgeous birds, Girls! What fun! I'm sorry I missed out on that experience! I did have a parakeet when I was a youngster, given to me by an elderly neighbor of my Grandma. It didn't live very long after I got it. Then I bought my kids a bird when they were young. I think that bird only lived a week or two. Not good luck with my birds! My Grandma had canarys. I don't them, just know cause Mom told me.


I think that most birds didn't live long back then because we believed the pet stores that they could live on bird seed.:suspicious: I remember thinking we were doing a good job with our birds growing up because we fed them iceberg lettuce, millet sprays and egg biscuit along with their bird seed mix.

Now we know so much more about bird nutrition, and if if you feed them right, they are really quite hardy!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Karen, I just went and looked at the birds again, and I might have 'lied'.  He probably isn't quite as long as the 'tiels with their whole tails, but his body is very stocky and quite a bit larger than theirs. And I would guess that he is as long as they are with at least about 2/3 to 3/4 of their tails. Yes, I handle him a lot. And you just get so you can read their body language and know when to back off. Most of the signs are fairly subtle. My husband cannot 'read' him at all and that is why he gets bitten. He is actually easier to handle than one of the cockatiels who has always been a pretty fearful bird. When someone he (Gabe) doesn't know comes over and tries to go in and talk to him, he turns his back on them.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Karen, I just went and looked at the birds again, and I might have 'lied'.  He probably isn't quite as long as the 'tiels with their whole tails, but his body is very stocky and quite a bit larger than theirs. And I would guess that he is as long as they are with at least about 2/3 to 3/4 of their tails. Yes, I handle him a lot. And you just get so you can read their body language and know when to back off. Most of the signs are fairly subtle. My husband cannot 'read' him at all and that is why he gets bitten. He is actually easier to handle than one of the cockatiels who has always been a pretty fearful bird. When someone he (Gabe) doesn't know comes over and tries to go in and talk to him, he turns his back on them.


Sunny doesn't like ANYONE outside of the family. They are "flock" birds, and once they've established their "flock" of people, they are VERY set in their ways.<g> What's worse, if she's loose when people come into the house she flies over and lands on their head or shoulder. They think, "Oh, how cute!" and reach for her... CHOMP:croc: We usually put her away as soon as anyone shows up.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Our birds are never out when anyone comes over. A lot of people do not like birds. And I don't want to run the risk of one getting out of the door.


----------



## zenuna

*Mambo Dreaming*

Here is my little boy Mambo. :focus:


----------



## rokipiki

Roki's first favourite sleeping place was bookshelf. He went to sleep there the first day he came home. He also love his litttle Christmas bed. But the older he gets, the more he loves sofa and armchairs.


----------



## krandall

We don't have to worry too much about the getting out problem. We have a completely enclosed porch that people need to walk through before reaching the interior house door. So one door or the other is always closed.


----------



## Kathie

Mambo is adorable! Welcome to the forum!

Roki looks so cute curled up on the bookshelf! It looks like he's really growing and has graduated to the sofa!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Sophie was worn out with her new Christmas toys!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Love Mambo's collar. Roki on the bookshelf is my favorite. Sophie cute. I really love the sleeping Hav's pic's.
Here's a pic of Yogi in one of his look out places taking so zzzz's.


----------



## krandall

Awwww, Yogi is adorable!


----------



## clare

Oh my they are all such dream boats!


----------



## ThatNickGuy

Balki's gotten really good at passing out anywhere: on his cushion, a throw pillow, yours truly, the stairs...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Balki is a seriously cute fuzzy boy.


----------



## Suzi

I already had a picture of Maddie but this one is better


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Cute, Suzi! Is she actually asleep in there?


----------



## Suzi

Yes she was asleep in tell I brought out the camera Who needs Dog Beds ound:


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, awwww, that is adorable Suzi!! looks cozy to me! and Tillie ALWAYS wakes up when I turn the camera on too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

For some unknown reason my gang often sometimes get jealous of each other in waking hours, but when they take a rest, they all manage to get near each other.


----------



## Ninja

LMBO that is soo cute. Looks like a very relaxing nap time :biggrin1:


----------



## clare

Balki looks just like a little Teddy Bear.


----------



## desi's mom

Desi sleeping on her favourite chair - one in the summer with her summer clip and one at Christmastime. By far the easiest time to get a photo


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Desi looks sooo relaxed.


----------



## BosleyElvis

The Don King impersonation!! ound:


----------



## BosleyElvis

I love the pics on the bookshelf!! 
Hmm haven't quite got this forum thing down yet... this response was to an earlier post and picture.. I thought it would pop up next to the picture!!!


----------



## Kathie

Jenn, you can click on the "quote" button at the bottom of the post you are referring to and it will put it in your message box. Then you can put in your message.


----------



## TilliesMom

it's still January... right? LOL

here is a sweet one of Tillie sleeping with her "lovey", her raccoon... 
and another one of her sort of "resting" with her best friend, our cat Nala.


----------



## Kathie

Aw, they look so cute together and they have the same coloring!


----------



## Kathie

Good Don King impersonation!!! ound:


----------



## TilliesMom

Kathie ~ LOL seriously, and they both blend into the CARPET. ha ha ha...

Desi's mom, I really like the cut on Desi!! i am seriously considering getting Tillie cut down at her next groomers appt, she is 7 1/2 months and in a full coat (well full for 7 months old!) and she IS blowing coat. big. time.


----------



## Brady's mom

Shhhh. We are snoozing.


----------



## BosleyElvis

Kathie said:


> Jenn, you can click on the "quote" button at the bottom of the post you are referring to and it will put it in your message box. Then you can put in your message.


Kathie,
Thank you. I know what I did wrong, I clicked "quick reply" instead..oops.


----------



## BosleyElvis

Kathie said:


> Good Don King impersonation!!! ound:


Ha ha thanks. It's a great pic. He was rolling around and his ear flipped over. I thought it too funny.


----------



## clare

I'm loving all these sleeping beauties!


----------



## desi's mom

TilliesMom said:


> Kathie ~ LOL seriously, and they both blend into the CARPET. ha ha ha...
> 
> Desi's mom, I really like the cut on Desi!! i am seriously considering getting Tillie cut down at her next groomers appt, she is 7 1/2 months and in a full coat (well full for 7 months old!) and she IS blowing coat. big. time.


I kept Desi long for the first year that I had her and brushed and combed her thoroughly her every three days. The problem was it got to be too time consuming, now I am learning to clip her myself with some advice from my groomer friends. The photo I have of her this year is my attempt at doing it myself. I am lucky she is so good because she just stands there and lets me do my thing and make little mistakes along the way.


----------



## jacqui

Laurief said:


> Here is Miss Laila crashed...


OMG this made my morning!


----------



## desi's mom

Brady's mom said:


> Shhhh. We are snoozing.


Adorable!!! Love these photo assignments, they put a smile on my face every time.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

The hair is Don King alright, but your guy is too cute.


----------



## whimsy

What a bunch of sweet and funny pictures!!


----------



## TilliesMom

sqeezing one last "sleep" picture in before January is over!!

this was JUST take of Tillie and her "best friend" Nala, notice how Tillie is ON TOP of Nala? LOL she totally jumped up and ploped down ON her and Nala didn't even look up. ha ha


----------



## LeighaMason

OK one more of Sugarbaby sleeping on the pink puppy.


----------



## Kathie

Nala looks like she's used to it!

Sugarbaby looks so sweet on her pink puppy!


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, yes, they are here on my lap AGAIN as I type this! ha ha ha... ya, Nala is used to it, I swear she is the BEST cat EVER. serioulsy. you'd think they grew up together the way they sleep together and take care of each other. Nala is 10 1/2 years old. Tillie is 7.5 months. We have 2 other cats, one of them HISSES at Tillie and will not even come IN the house if the kids are home. our "baby" cat, Saba is 2 1/2 and tolerates Tillie, doesn't hiss at her, but DOES try to "hunt" Tillie... it is hillarious!! 
I wonder, HOW do people LIVE without pets?? borrrrring...


----------



## Suzi

Zoey is so relaxed!


----------



## Kathie

Zoey looks like a fluffy little angel!


----------



## jacqui

*Toys in the Toy Box*

I can't remember if I already submitted a photo and since there is still a few hours left in January I'm having a go at it.


----------



## desi's mom

This is so adorable - how many is there? I think I see four:clap2:


----------



## clare

Oh they are the cutest, is it four?


----------

